# Ideas for a tattoo?



## Thin_Ice_77

I've decided I want to get something done when I turn 18, which will be the December coming. I want to get some August Burns Red lyrics, probably the ones from 'Composure'. 

"Wave goodbye to the past, you've got your whole life to lead"

Maybe a bit cheesy, but I've been going through a lot of shit recently and I reckon it's pretty fitting. I want the lyrics, but I don't know where or what else I want. Maybe a scroll or roses or something?

Hit me with your ideas? Cheers.


----------



## Bobby

I wouldn't let others influence your tattoo design or decision. Find something you like and if somebody else likes it cool. What you like at 18 now might change by the time you are 30 or 40. Good luck though and believe me tattoos are addicting.

I'm in the process of getting work done. It's a bunch of demons and ghouls I created. Some people think it's to evil but each of them represent something in my life.


----------



## Brendan G

If you have to ask somebody about tattoo ideas, you are going to regret it in the future.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I don't really see a problem with asking for ideas about design. The tatt will still have a meaning to it, whatever it looks like. I'm just looking for some suggestions about design, I have a while to decide and I obviously won't be getting it for a good few months. Just what you guys think might look cool and I'll see if I like it too 

EDIT: Post 666 lawl.


----------



## lobee

I never liked words for tattoos, but I mostly see tattoos as body art more than having them mean something. Although conveying both cool looking art and meaningfulness can make a great tattoo.

I don't have any specific ideas though but try to think up images that could be a metaphor for the lyrics.


----------



## budda

I see tats as equal art and meaning - mine are supposed to be both.

Thom, talk to tattoo artists in your area - see what they suggest.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You need to think about the idea yourself, for a while, until you have an exact idea of what you want. Then show it to a tattoo artist and see what they think. Its pointless asking peopel what they think IMO, because they aren't getting inked and don't have to worry about wearing it for the rest of their life, and a tattoo artist is going to know what is best rather than anyone else.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

if you have to ask for ideas for a tattoo, you shouldn't be getting tattoo. 

before you get any tattoos first:
-decide on what YOU want
-find a tattoo artist that can do this
-and then sit on the idea for a long time (6-12 months)

if you still want what you original had in mind, then get it done.

and stay away from lyrics dude, I nearly got some done last year and I'm really, really glad I didn't get them done. you will regret them so much when you're older.


----------



## vontetzianos

Perhaps not for everyone, but I'm quite fond of traditional Japanese tattoos, but again I recommend you decide for yourself, and critically analyse whether you'll be happy with a certain design for years to come. I've known a lot of guys that get tattoos and have to get something done because they regret it later.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

dude, dont get a fucking tatoo, be original and DONT get one


----------



## Sang-Drax

I kinda like the idea of tattooing words. I don't think I'd put a band's lyrics, however. Dunno, I think I'd choose something more, dunno, lasting. Some old poetry or anything of the such. Don't ask me the reason though; I just wouldn't 

Hope you do leave all the shit behind, dude


----------



## vontetzianos

If your going to get words done, make sure you get someone to do them who knows what they are doing. There's nothing worse than a tattoo that looks like a fail because the 'artist' can't do the design/words etc justice.


----------



## budda

Scar Symmetry said:


> if you have to ask for ideas for a tattoo, you shouldn't be getting tattoo.
> 
> before you get any tattoos first:
> -decide on what YOU want
> -find a tattoo artist that can do this
> -and then sit on the idea for a long time (6-12 months)
> 
> if you still want what you original had in mind, then get it done.
> 
> and stay away from lyrics dude, I nearly got some done last year and I'm really, really glad I didn't get them done. you will regret them so much when you're older.



why stay away from lyrics? maybe that's waht he really wants?

also, you DO NOT need to spend your entire life thinking about the tattoo that you never get. I think 6 months is a bit crazy, personally. I used to be in that boat, and then... *I actually got a tattoo!* go figure 



vampiregenocide said:


> You need to think about the idea yourself, for a while, until you have an exact idea of what you want. Then show it to a tattoo artist and see what they think. Its pointless asking peopel what they think IMO, because they aren't getting inked and don't have to worry about wearing it for the rest of their life, and a tattoo artist is going to know what is best rather than anyone else.



Your friends and family will provide useful input because they will probably be seeing you, and your latest art, for the rest of your life.

I'm willing to bet that any time you take an image to a tattoo artist, they will modify it in some way before it goes on you - that's just how they work. Artists hate doing exact copies.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> dude, dont get a fucking tatoo, be original and DONT get one



. There's a lot more originality in getting a specific tattoo then not getting one, IMO. or maybe I'm just biased and young and stupid, or both!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

budda said:


> why stay away from lyrics? maybe that's waht he really wants?
> 
> also, you DO NOT need to spend your entire life thinking about the tattoo that you never get. I think 6 months is a bit crazy, personally. I used to be in that boat, and then... *I actually got a tattoo!* go figure



lyrics are cheesy and gay and when he realises that he won't be so happy! I'm only trying to prevent him from falling into that trap.

nah you don't need to wait your entire life, but the longer you think about it, you longer you stay happy with your choice afterwards, same as with everything else. shit, I get the same scenario with guitars


----------



## Sang-Drax

Scar Symmetry said:


> lyrics are cheesy and gay





Well, one can't blame you for not going straight to the point, right?


----------



## mikecallaway

Im going to suggest that you should pull your tattoos from YOUR life experiences. 

so if those lyrics REALLY mean something to you then go for it. 

but I think you should think about it hard man. because it dosent just come off if you dont like it. I knew what I wanted for my first tattoo for over a year before I got it, and now that I have it I am so happy with it because it turned out exactly how I wanted.


----------



## Wi77iam

Walk on! 
-last words of Buddha to his desciples.

yeah i'm doing a fucking religion assignment on world views and shit.
fucking fail


----------



## budda

Scar Symmetry said:


> lyrics are cheesy and gay and when he realises that he won't be so happy! I'm only trying to prevent him from falling into that trap.
> 
> nah you don't need to wait your entire life, but the longer you think about it, you longer you stay happy with your choice afterwards, same as with everything else. shit, I get the same scenario with guitars



*You* think he won't be happy. You're thinking in terms of what you would regret, what you would and would not like - but this guy isnt' you. For some people, lyrics last - 5 years, 10 years, a lifetime, whatever.

If lyrics are cheesy and gay to you, that's fine. Don't get them as a tattoo. If there's some lyrics that are meaningful to him, and they hold a special place for him, then there's no reason why he shouldn't get them. I agree, he should spend some time thinking on it - i wouldn't say months on end, necessarily, but a good chunk of time.

Tattoos reflect a certain time in your life, more often then not. If you can remember why you got it when you got it, *hopefully* you won't regret it later.

and if you can cover it up fairly easily, chances are you won't regret it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yes I do, and I wouldn't of said it if I didn't think it was extremely likely.

surely covering it up defeats the point of getting a tattoo?


----------



## Labrie

Maybe not necessarily lyrics but I do enjoy tattoo's of words and quotes. Except for the notoriously cliche ones anyway.


----------



## budda

Scar Symmetry said:


> surely covering it up defeats the point of getting a tattoo?



Not really...

many people get tattoos somewhere you wouldn't see if they were dressed in something casual or professional.

There was a lady in when i got one of mine done, she has a full leg sleeve - under business pants. she's around mid-40's, and clearly has a day job, and has been working on it for years.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

guess it depends on what you're going for. I know a few people who have their neck tattooed, which you obviously can't cover up, and they are happy as can be with theirs. then again, they don't have to work an office job like I do


----------



## petereanima

nothing wrong with getting lyrics tattoed imho, as long as you know what you are doing. i have a 3 word line out of a songs lyrics tattoed, but i also had the idea of the tattoo 10 years prior to actually getting it, so i guess i was already "safe" on time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

can't fault you if you thought about it for 10 years!

this guy has only just decided he wants lyrics and hasn't fully matured yet. what he likes now he may not like in 2 or 3 years time.

I guess I generalised when I said lyrics are cheesey and gay, sorry dudes 

maybe what I meant was: most lyric tattoos that I've seen have been cheesy and gay, but who knows, I may end up getting tattoos of lyrics myself!


----------



## Leon

Bacon


----------



## petereanima

Scar Symmetry said:


> can't fault you if you thought about it for 10 years!
> 
> this guy has only just decided he wants lyrics and hasn't fully matured yet. what he likes now he may not like in 2 or 3 years time.
> 
> I guess I generalised when I said lyrics are cheesey and gay, sorry dudes
> 
> maybe what I meant was: most lyric tattoos that I've seen have been cheesy and gay, but who knows, I may end up getting tattoos of lyrics myself!



yeah, i know what you mean - for example: i'm glad i didnt get tattoes when i was 16, i would regret most of them today.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yeah I mean, I've only got one tattoo that I got when I was 17 of the Strapping Young Lad logo...

I don't regret that I got the Strapping Young Lad logo but I do regret that I went to a crap artist to get it done!


----------



## CentaurPorn

I would go for Donald duck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

vontetzianos said:


> Perhaps not for everyone, but I'm quite fond of traditional Japanese tattoos, but again I recommend you decide for yourself, and critically analyse whether you'll be happy with a certain design for years to come. I've known a lot of guys that get tattoos and have to get something done because they regret it later.



Unless you know Japanese, don't get one of those tattoo's. They are so unoriginal, and you wouldn't even know if it was right. To me they are just attention whore tattoos, so people can be like "Oh, what's your tattoo mean?" And you can be like "Man walking down mountain with cheese" or something equally obscure and dumb sounding.


----------



## Labrie

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Unless you know Japanese, don't get one of those tattoo's. They are so unoriginal, and you wouldn't even know if it was right. To me they are just attention whore tattoos, so people can be like "Oh, what's your tattoo mean?" And you can be like "Man walking down mountain with cheese" or something equally obscure and dumb sounding.



I think he was talking about traditional japanese tattoo's as in, dragons, masks, samurai etc, not kanji.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I don't mind either. I know Japanese symbols are maybe a little generic, but I still think they're cool. you can get what you want translated precisely for you, but it would cost &#163;100/$200, something like that. I'm also a fan of dragons, masks, samurai etc as listed above


----------



## Labrie

So am I lol. I think I pretty much have all the typical japanese tattoo's. Although I have been craving a nice samurai or foo dog.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Samurai's and shit are cool, but yeah, I meant Kanji. I think it's dumb as fuck, unless you actually know Japanese. 90&#37; of the people you see with them don't, they pick the characters off the poster in the tattoo place.


----------



## MFB

Thin_Ice, if you get a Kanji symbol, I'm making fun of you in any post I can

DO NOT GET ONE, they're fucking lame.

I do know one kid who decided to get one on the back of his neck that means diarrhea, I guess he did so people could call him shithead and be correct


----------



## liamh

MFB said:


> Thin_Ice, if you get a Kanji symbol, I'm making fun of you in any post I can
> 
> DO NOT GET ONE, they're fucking lame.
> 
> correct



 Every fat-arsed commoner has a kanji symbol nowadays..


----------



## MFB

I may be fat-arsed and a commoner, but a fat-arsed commoner with a kanji symbol? NOT ME!


----------



## budda

I want a dragon, i was born in the year of a dragon, i have a poster of a dragon - but i find they're overdone. even though i havent seen many in person . ah well.

so tom, any update?


----------



## petereanima

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think it's dumb as fuck, unless you actually know Japanese. 90% of the people you see with them don't,



my aunt is japanese and she told me that actually NO ONE who knows japanese would get a tattoo like that, as you could never really get the meaning 1:1 done and most of the stuff just means _nothing_. 

well, _nothing_ is at least better than having something like "holy sperm refrigerator" or else for permanent, which could also happen.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, that's my point  There was a website I was looking for with Kanji tattoo's gone horribly wrong, but I couldn't find it, had like 10 of them with their literal translations, and they were completely stupid shit like that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I thought Japanese was pictures as words though? like the Sun is a picture of the Sun and trees and a picture of trees, so maybe just stick to getting tattoos of nature and you'll be ok?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Scar Symmetry said:


> I thought Japanese was pictures as words though? like the Sun is a picture of the Sun and trees and a picture of trees, so maybe just stick to getting tattoos of nature and you'll be ok?



I'm not too sure what you're trying to say in your post, but we're referring to Japanese writing:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I watched this program about how Japanese words evolved from the pictures of the things that they are, that's why I thought that.


----------



## budda

I think I can see the house 

i'd care that the thread derailed, but he hasnt said anything lately


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The thread didn't really derail, we're still talking about tattoos.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Ha, I'm still here.

I agree about the Japanese writing, I never liked that either. I'm having something on my body that I'm not even able to read. My friend has two of them one apparently saying 'Love' the other one saying 'Eternal'. 

I'm still pretty set of having those lyrics, I just don't know why design or want or any of that jazz. Not meaning to be a dick, but most people seem to just be trying to change my mind rather than suggest things that might look good  I apologise if that's not the case. I still have a good 8 months to decide what I want before I'm even old enough to have it, so I don't think I'm really rushing into it or anything.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

that certainly wasn't the case on my part. I never intended to 'change your mind' per se, I was putting foward the fact that in 2 or 3 years time, you may change your mind about lyrics tattoos being cool, that's all. do what you want man, doesn't fuss me, but if you have to ask other people what you should get tattooed on your body FOREVER then I imagine you'll end up regretting your (or in this case someone elses) decision.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Scar Symmetry said:


> I watched this program about how Japanese words evolved from the pictures of the things that they are, that's why I thought that.



AFAIK, Japan has old idiograms that are like that, reaching some 3,000 symbols. I might be terribly wrong though - I've never heard that from a Japanese or anyone who's actually lived there.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Where's Naren when you need him?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

AFAIK - As Far As I'm Koncerned?


----------



## petereanima

As Far As I Know


----------



## CentaurPorn

...Deleted


----------



## budda

I dunno. 4 years later, I still like the alexisonfire skull/heart logo. I actually have a friend with that one, oddly enough.


----------



## EliNoPants

if i had gotten the tattoos i wanted when i was 18, i'd seriously, seriously regret them now...however, oddly enough, the next one i want to get is lyrics and album art

i would suggest maybe finding a piece of artwork that relates to the lyrics, and then seeing if you can have the artist work them into the art, and have them give you several different takes on it, and then find one of your most brutally honest friends give you their opinion on if it looks stupid or not, you don't need your tattoos to impress people, you just don't want them to make you look like a dumbass later on, hell, maybe ask your mom what she thinks, if there is any person who should be giving you the best advice they can on "that looks fucking retarded son" it's your mom


----------



## Scar Symmetry

the moral of the story is: don't ask other people for what tattoos that you yourself should get. if you don't already know what you want, then don't go get a tattoo purely because you can, as you will almost definitely regret it.


----------



## budda

I got a tattoo because i could  no regrets.

it's a treble clef. I will play music until I die. im good


----------



## WhiteShadow

Get one off the wall...thats the cool thing to do. Trust me, i'm from the internet.











Lol.


----------



## Nick

Scar Symmetry said:


> before you get any tattoos first:
> -decide on what YOU want
> -find a tattoo artist that can do this
> -*and then sit on the idea for a long time (6-12 months)*



this seems like great advice and id advise you to take it. I have no tatoos and wont ever have any but if you feel the same about it 12 months down the line thats a good test of whether or not youl still be happy with it in 5 years.


----------



## budda

WhiteShadow said:


> Get one off the wall...thats the cool thing to do. Trust me, i'm from the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.





and i dont think you have to wait quite that long.


----------



## iddqd

Currently on my 'inspiration list':


























If i'd be chinese, i'd definately get this:





And something i think i'd never regret:


----------



## budda

... why was this bumped?


----------

